
Tcl 2015 Conference paper abstracts - blacksqr
https://core.tcl.tk/conference/tcl2015/abstracts.html
======
dalke
I would love to hear Hipp's "How To Make Tcl Twice As Fast --- Experiences in
using micro-optimizations to improve the performance of SQLite".

